# An Alfine 11 measurement plese



## bluechair84 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm doing some thinking about building a shed frame based around an Alfine and I'd like to know the distance between the disc rotor and the drive sprocket. Would someone just put a tape measure to theirs and give me a rough idea?It'll help me work a few things out on the frame dimensions.
Thanks


----------



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

I got 3.90" from the inside face of the rotor to the inside face of the sprocket.

The sprocket is dished so it can be installed to the inside or outside of the hub.

Also, I found this if it helps.

Shimano Alfine SG-S700 (11-spd) 135mm Rear hub dimensions | Freespoke | Freespoke

d


----------



## bluechair84 (Sep 30, 2008)

synthesis said:


> The sprocket is dished so it can be installed to the inside or outside of the hub.


Is this to help with chainline? Thanks for the measurement :thumbsup:


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Maybe these will help?


----------



## bluechair84 (Sep 30, 2008)

Amazing, yes they will


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

No sweat. You realize that they were the first two results of a google image search for "Alfine dimensions". 

I'll send you my bill.


----------

